
Simple Bash function to visualize PKI chain-of-trust - joshenders
https://gist.github.com/joshenders/cda916797665de69ebcd
======
DyslexicAtheist
very cool.

only one thing is that fgrep -E (or egrep -F) might not have the result as
intended (and indeed doesn't work on later Debian or Ubuntu versions).

See also [http://credentiality2.blogspot.hr/2011/03/daily-
wtf.html](http://credentiality2.blogspot.hr/2011/03/daily-wtf.html)

